# Clock in OS X.1



## Iceman4208 (Oct 31, 2001)

does anyone know how to make the clock in Mac OS 10.1 not display the time in military time.  It is reallly bugging me having to subtract 12   when i want to know the time... there is probably a setting for it but I couldn't find it.

if any one can help i'd appreciate it


  G4 867 MHz  
  640 Mb ram


----------



## kon21 (Oct 31, 2001)

I can't find the opiton to change to military time on mine. maybe you can use the date command as root to adjust the format.


----------



## Iceman4208 (Nov 1, 2001)

i'd didn't pick anything to get military time,   the clock was normal in OS 10, but when i upgraded it changed


----------



## sithious (Nov 1, 2001)

you can adjust whether or not to use the 24-hour system in international preferences - time tag.
strange thing is, i've got it set up for military time, but it still displays normal time ... hmm ...
i'd recommend fuzz clock anyway ... much more fun than knowing the exact time ... : )


----------



## scruffy (Nov 1, 2001)

I can't get the clock to obey its preferences either.  I have it set to 24h clock and writing dates in the European dd.mm.yy format, but it persist in telling me that it is Thursday, 11/1/2001, 8:47 PM

I wonder if OS X decides that since this is a N. American English installation of the OS, I'm not allowed to have anything but a N. American English clock?  Wouldn't surprise me, somehow.


----------



## Iceman4208 (Nov 1, 2001)

alright changing the prefs in the international panel worked.  thanks for all your help


----------

